# Tappan Bass



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

well fished today from 8 till 4pm and only one short fish water was at 76 degrees and was fairly clear. fished rip rap, wood and weed beds from 1fow to 17fow and not much happened. anyone doin any good? if so let me know what is giving you sucess if you dont mind helpin me learn the lake.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

76 degrees?!?! Wow that lake has cooled off quick!!! I'd love to help, but my last 2 trips I really struggled out there....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

well thats what i have heard. was told the tues night turnys been at 9lbs to win and all weights have been lower. ive not done great there for about 2 months now but have always caught fish. i fish tomarrow morning in a club turny so i will post the results of the day. goodluck


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Last Sunday Bad Bass Champs had a tourny there. Took 15 lbs. to win


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Clendening was 76 degrees when we launched this morning, 80 when we pulled out at 2:00. It was 84 at launch time less than 2 weeks ago. That's a pretty quick cool down for august.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

ended the day with 9.6 lbs for five fish and dropped a biggin too. fish i caught really tight to wood and too bottom around rock piles.


----------

